# Food Safety News - 03/22/2022 Nestlé recalls pizzas as officials suggest link to E. coli cases; 2 children dead



## daveomak.fs (Mar 22, 2022)

*Nestlé recalls pizzas as officials suggest link to E. coli cases; 2 children dead*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 22, 2022 12:06 am
Nestlé has recalled some frozen pizzas in France after authorities linked them to an outbreak of E. coli infections. Buitoni brand Fraîch’Up pizzas have been withdrawn and recalled because of possible contamination by E. coli O26. Nestlé took action after being told about the presence of E. coli in dough used in the frozen pizzas.... Continue Reading


*FDA sampling program finds Salmonella, Listeria in processed avocados, guacamole*
By Coral Beach on Mar 22, 2022 12:05 am
Researchers from the FDA have found that processed avocados and finished guacamole can be contaminated with Salmonella spp. and Listeria monocytogenes, according to a recent report. “The findings also underscore the need for processors and others in the processed avocado and guacamole supply chain to comply with the FDA’s Preventive Controls for Human Food Rule... Continue Reading


*FSA board hears updates on food crime and Salmonella outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 22, 2022 12:04 am
Local authority recovery, a Salmonella outbreak, food crime cases and prosecutions were among topics covered at the latest Food Standards Agency (FSA) board meeting. Emily Miles, FSA chief executive gave an update on the local authority recovery plan for the United Kingdom, which covers July 2021 to March 2023, after disruption because of the COVID-19... Continue Reading


*Montana signs shipment agreement with USDA’s Food Safety Inspection Service*
By News Desk on Mar 22, 2022 12:03 am
USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) and the State of Montana have finalized a Cooperative Interstate Shipment (CIS) agreement, which provides an opportunity for selected state-inspected meat and poultry processors to ship their products across state lines. Under the CIS agreement, the State of Montana may inspect meat products produced in selected establishments for... Continue Reading


*Researchers uncover how Listeria infects the brain*
By News Desk on Mar 22, 2022 12:02 am
French researchers have found out more about how the foodborne pathogen Listeria monocytogenes gets into the brain. Listeria monocytogenes is responsible for listeriosis, a severe foodborne illness that can lead to a central nervous system infection called neurolisteriosis. This infection is fatal in 30 percent of cases, said researchers. Scientists have discovered how cells infected with Listeria... Continue Reading


*FDA enforces import rules for cheese, seafood, canned peaches and more*
By News Desk on Mar 22, 2022 12:00 am
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing its use of import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with... Continue Reading


*Company recalls oysters linked to outbreak of norovirus; dozens affected*
By News Desk on Mar 21, 2022 03:04 pm
Stellar Bay Shellfish is recalling some of its branded oysters because of a link to an outbreak of norovirus inventions in Canada. Officials with the Canadian Food Inspection Agency report that the company is unclear on where the oysters were distributed, but is sure they went to British Columbia, Alberta, Quebec and Ontario. They may... Continue Reading


*More than 30 cut fruit, vegetable and dip products recalled because of Listeria concerns*
By News Desk on Mar 21, 2022 02:39 pm
Fruit Fresh Up Inc. is recalling fresh cut fruit, vegetable products and ready-to-eat dips, processed at its Depew, NY, production facilities, because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. This recall was initiated after results from an environmental testing program found surfaces where products are packaged into containers to be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes, according to the company’s... Continue Reading


----------

